# IT-Tester Werkzeuge



## AnPo (25. Feb 2019)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine IT-Testerin werden. Ich habe gerade ein ISTQB® Certified Tester - Foundation Level Zertifikat gemacht.
Ich wollte eure Meinung kennenlernen, welche Werkzeuge die Tester am häufigsten in ihrer Arbeit benutzen. Ich habe gehört, dass Selenium und Cucumber populär sind. Kann man beide benutzen oder schließen sie sich gegenseitig aus? Ist Silktest schon absolete? 
Welches Werkzeug lohnt es sich zu lernen?
Ich glaube noch wichtig sind: Grundkenntnisse von Java, GIT, SQL.
Könntet mir euch sagen was noch wichtig/populär ist?
Vielen Dank,
AnPo


----------



## mihe7 (25. Feb 2019)

Was ist denn eine IT-Testerin? 

Das Feld ist doch relativ breit, alleine schon in Bereich der Softwareentwicklung gibt es ja zig Arten von Anwendungen, die unterschiedlich getestet werden müssen (z. B. Web, Desktop, Embedded). Geht es um funktionale oder nicht-funktionale Anforderungen. Welche Art von Tests sollen durchgeführt werden: Systemtests? Lasttests? Stresstests? Pentests? Um nur ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## White_Fox (26. Feb 2019)

Meines Erachtens gehört, um gute Tests schreiben zu können, vor allem eine Menge Erfahrung (egal, was man testen will).

Entschuldige bitte, aber wie kriegt man sowas:


AnPo hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe gerade ein ISTQB® Certified Tester - Foundation Level Zertifikat gemacht.



Und fragt dann noch, was für Werkzeuge so genutzt werden oder kommt zu solchen Aussagen:


AnPo hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube noch wichtig sind: Grundkenntnisse von Java, GIT, SQL.


Das klingt ja fast so, als würdest du jetzt noch Programmieren lernen wollen.

Oder hab ich das mit dem Certified Tester-Zertifikat bloß falsch verstanden? (Kann ja sein, ich hab von der Programmierei ja keine Ahnung... )


----------



## Thallius (26. Feb 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Meines Erachtens gehört, um gute Tests schreiben zu können, vor allem eine Menge Erfahrung (egal, was man testen will).
> 
> Entschuldige bitte, aber wie kriegt man sowas:
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass man als Tester programmieren können muss?


----------



## jhjh (27. Feb 2019)

> Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass man als Tester programmieren können muss?


Zumindest sollte man Quellcode lesen können. Wäre schon von Vorteil. Testen heißt ja nicht auf ein paar Buttons zu drücken und anschließend einen Daumen nach oben oder unten zu geben


----------



## thecain (27. Feb 2019)

Doch, kann genau das bedeuten. Gepaart mit dem richtigen Vorgehen.
Ein bisschen Programmiererfahrung schadet natürlich nicht. Zum Beispiel wenn man mal etwas automatisieren will.


----------



## Thallius (27. Feb 2019)

jhjh hat gesagt.:


> Zumindest sollte man Quellcode lesen können. Wäre schon von Vorteil. Testen heißt ja nicht auf ein paar Buttons zu drücken und anschließend einen Daumen nach oben oder unten zu geben



Doch genau das macht ein Tester. In der Regel bekommt der Tester ein Test-Sheet vom Entwickler-Team auf dem steht tatsächlich sowas wie

Aktion: Drücke Button X
Ergebnis: Fenster X geht auf

Dahinter dann eine Checkbox zum abhaken.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## White_Fox (27. Feb 2019)

Das ist dann aber ein reiner Benutzeroberflächentest. Und ich stelle mal die steile These auf, daß sowas meist automatisiert verlangt wird. Ich schrieb ja schon, ich hab von Softwareentwicklung und Programmierung ja absolut keine Ahnung, aber es würde mich doch wundern wenn man keine Reproduzierbarkeit eines Testergebnisses verlangen würde. Und Tests wiederholen wird rasch anstrengend und teuer. Und wehe, du willst bei nightly builds das Testergebnis sehen während du deinen Morgenkaffee trinkst...

Ich kann es mir schwer vorstellen daß bei "Drücke Button x" physisches Mausgeschubse stehen soll und kein Script. Verläßt man sich da wirklich darauf, daß da jemand sitzt und eine dermaßen stumpfe Checkliste abarbeitet? Und stellt dafür jemanden in Vollzeit ein?

Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn man das Bedienungskonzept (oder wie nennt man das?) testen will. Irgendjemanden davorsetzen, mit dem definierten Minimum an Einweisung, und sehen wie intuitiv das Ganze ist...ja, das geht wohl nur mit Menschen.

Aber es ging ja um


AnPo hat gesagt.:


> IT-Testerin


und was das sein soll, wissen wir ja immer noch nicht.


----------



## Thallius (27. Feb 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann es mir schwer vorstellen daß bei "Drücke Button x" physisches Mausgeschubse stehen soll und kein Script. Verläßt man sich da wirklich darauf, daß da jemand sitzt und eine dermaßen stumpfe Checkliste abarbeitet? Und stellt dafür jemanden in Vollzeit ein?
> 
> und was das sein soll, wissen wir ja immer noch nicht.



Das nennt sich dann Audit und Zertifizierung..


----------



## White_Fox (27. Feb 2019)

Ja gut, da macht sowas dann tatsächlich Sinn.


----------



## M.L. (2. Mrz 2019)

> wichtig/populär ist?


JUnit (testet Funktionalitäten) und Ranorex (dient nur zu Oberflächentests) könnte man noch nennen.


----------

